# Looking to sub in Southwest Ohio



## jet0455 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am looking to sub snow in SW Ohio. Here is my general info. Thanks. 
•Johnathan E. Taylor 
•2001 Chevrolet 2500 HD 4X4 with 7.5ft Western Plow…1998 Chevrolet 3500 4X4 with 7.5ft Western Plow...John Deere 750 Diesel 4X4 with 6ft Blade…Various Snow Blowers, Salt Spreaders, Etc….
•8 Years Plowing Experience for large company before finally starting my own Business. 
•Based out of Maineville, OH…Will travel anywhere in the Greater Cincinnati Area, Northern Kentucky, and also have other subs that will travel to other locations….Let me know and chances are I can get there expediently. 
•Cell: (513) 478-1541….Email: [email protected] (Goes to my cell phone). 
•Owner of H&T Services, we are a Veteran owned Complete Grounds Maintenance company…We pride ourselves on being prompt, professional and affordable. Website: www.htservices.vpweb.com


----------



## chrisbolte (Jul 28, 2000)

Where are most of your jobs in Cincinnati? I may have some work. Also what do you need per hour? You can email me at [email protected].


----------



## jet0455 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bolte, contact me if you need any help. Thanks. (513) 478-1541---John---


----------

